# Gigaminx Surfaces on Dealperfect



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 16, 2009)

Doesn't look like a C4U cube though, and it's STILL $55.

White

Black


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 16, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Doesn't look like a C4U cube though, and it's STILL $55.
> 
> White
> 
> Black



This is the assembled one, and it's 12 bucks cheaper than on Cube4You.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I will wait for the Gigaminx to get smooth before trying to buy one. Even the C4U one does not look that smooth.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

> New 5 Angles/12 Surfaces MHZ Magic Intelligence Test Cube White


:fp


----------



## Konsta (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!!
What Version this is? V4??


----------



## panyan (Sep 16, 2009)

it looks like the c4u one to me, i now really want one...


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2009)

Of course it is the c4y one.
Free shipping though, I might just take one.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 16, 2009)

No, I meant which Version it is. First there was v1, then v2 etc.
Latest is v4: http://www.cube4you.com/529_Cube4you-Gigaminx(V4).html
Right?


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2009)

I assume so, I don't see why they would produce an old version.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 16, 2009)

joey said:


> I assume so, I don't see why they would produce an old version.



Well, if we're unlucky they bought loads of old versions before new ones came..
I don't know when V4 was released.


----------



## Jai (Sep 16, 2009)

Weren't the first three versions just prototypes? If they were, I don't think they were mass produced, therefore this is most likely V4. And by the way, MHZ is C4Y's manufacturer (the one that makes the C4Y products such as the C4Y 3x3, 3x3x4, and this gigaminx). I don't know what MHZ stands for, but if you see the MHZ 3x3 DIY on Dealperfect, that's the C4Y DIY.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 16, 2009)

From the pictures of the gigaminx, it can be seen that the pieces, especially the middle edge pieces, are hollow. Are they hollow on a cube4you gigaminx?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 16, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> From the pictures of the gigaminx, it can be seen that the pieces, especially the middle edge pieces, are hollow. Are they hollow on a cube4you gigaminx?



I still have not assembled my cube4you gigaminx, but I do not recall hollow areas on the sides of the internal edge pieces. I will try to remember to check tonight, and update this post (unless someone beats me to it).


----------



## panyan (Sep 16, 2009)

or they got them cheap becuase the new version was released


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 17, 2009)

nice, but i hate it that they removed the QJ Skewb, tetraminx, tiled megaminx, mini 4x4, and japanese rubik's magic :C


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the mini 4x4 while it was still on there  and i hope that this gigaminx is good.. i'll probably order after i see a review or too.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh, I hope that this one is worse then the cube4you one! I had to pay $80 from mine, plus the screws from 9spuzzles.com.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 17, 2009)

$55 assembled+stickered plus free shipping. A much better deal than c4y. But still I can't get it. A little too much for me.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 17, 2009)

They didn't get rid of anything. They just switched a lot of stuff to deal-perfect.com

mini QJ: http://www.deal-perfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 17, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> They didn't get rid of anything. They just switched a lot of stuff to deal-perfect.com
> 
> mini QJ: http://www.deal-perfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168




WTF? how come i couldn't find them on the site???


----------



## Jai (Sep 17, 2009)

Read these threads: http://forum.dealperfect.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=5&TopicID=694 and http://forum.dealperfect.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=8&TopicID=712

*tl;dr:* Paypal shut down their account because they didn't like how DP sold weapons and knockoffs. The stuff removed from Dealperfect.com should be on deal-perfect.com.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't get rid of anything. They just switched a lot of stuff to deal-perfect.com
> ...



Find what? A link to deal-perfect? Or are you asking why did they move stuff?

http://forum.dealperfect.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=5&TopicID=694
http://forum.dealperfect.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=8&TopicID=712


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 17, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...





ohhh, i didn't know about that!! thank you soo much!!


----------



## Konsta (Sep 17, 2009)

HOLY S**T! http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23283 $44.89!!


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> nice, but i hate it that they removed the QJ Skewb, tetraminx, tiled megaminx, *mini 4x4*, and japanese rubik's magic :C



Wow that pisses me off that they removed the mini 4x4. I ordered mine over 2 weeks ago and it still hasnt came. I bet they scammed me.

*Deal Extreme also sells C4u gigaminxs now.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 17, 2009)

Corpsez, I ordered from Deal Perfect (2x Mini 4x4s) and they both came within 2 weeks. I don't think that they scam.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Corpsez, I ordered from Deal Perfect (2x Mini 4x4s) and they both came within 2 weeks. I don't think that they scam.



Scam was the wrong word. I think my package is lost in the mail somewhere. I ordered a type a III like 3 days after my mini 4x4 and it already came, yet it has been 14 days since my 4x4 was shipped and its still not here. All deal perfect told me was to talk to my local post. I did that, but there is nothing they can do without a tracking number gg.

*Im worried because I have never had an order take longer than 8 days to arrive after it has been shipped from deal extreme/deal perfect.


----------



## panyan (Sep 18, 2009)

Konsta said:


> HOLY S**T! http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23283 $44.89!!



WOW!!!


----------



## Konsta (Sep 18, 2009)

panyan said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY S**T! http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23283 $44.89!!
> ...



Yeah  And I already ordered it 
If the prices goes down like this, it takes couple of weeks and they're free


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 25, 2009)

In case people are wondering, yes the V4 is the first and only version to be mass-produced. Versions 1, 1.5, 2, and 3 were all custom hand-built puzzles by the some of the more ambitious (and awesome) members of the twistypuzzles.com forum. So if you see a mass-produced gigaminx, anywhere, it's the cube4you one.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> So if you see a mass-produced gigaminx, anywhere, it's the cube4you one.


But apparently c4u has changed core+screws+washers now:
http://cube4you.com/539_Cube4you-New-Screws+Springs.html
So would I get the newest version from DP/DX?


----------

